
Elixir Video User Profile Service for the Olympics – Application Teardown - emerleite
https://medium.com/software-sandwich/elixir-video-user-profile-service-for-the-olympics-application-teardown-56ac3e103d1a#.qn00776rr
======
emerleite
I hope this article explains the details of the first one, which was an
general explanation -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12425711](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12425711)

